# 118 gallon Euro tank construction



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

So after seeing the steps necessary to make a euro viv are not terribly hard, I decided to give it a go. My first step was to make a design for the stand it would sit on; knowing it would go in the ofice/family room i had to hide some of the blemishes a simple frog room stand would have( screws heads showing, cut ends of 2-4s etc.) But also strong enough to hold the enourmous weight of the glass. 
Here is the stands design:









I considered going with 1/8 glass fearing the 1/4 inch would be very heavy, but decided to just make sure the stand was sturdy enough and go with the heavier, but I feel, more secure 1/4 inch glass.
Another decision i had to consider was the size of the ventilation gap in the front to allow air flow. Since the construction guides i read here didnt quite specify the dimensions of the gap( i guess because each tank size requires different ventilation) i sorta guessed. I went with a 4in. gap in the front and im still not quite satisfied that I made it the right size....i think its too big, I would definetly like some comments and advice for this part....

Dimensions: W-36in
H-30in
D-24in
gallons:118, or 459 liters

This is what it looks like so far:

















































As you can see I have only built the base/structural parts of the stand, soon to come are the plywood side panels, front door, 1 x 6 molding around the top of the stand, and finally to stain the wood.
One thing that definetly helped is having 3 family members help to hold glass in place and apply silicone while you frantically tape the corners ...probably shouldnt have been but the assembly of the glass was incredibly nerve racking haha  
thanks for looking! please ask any questions you have 

Mac


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

looking good, off to a great start. 

nice avatar, I hope Chelsea wins the premiership..Its gonna be a close one.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks ....man, that was heartbreaking last year, i thought we had it in the bag, and we did...until the last minute haha


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mac said:


> thanks ....man, that was heartbreaking last year, i thought we had it in the bag, and we did...until the last minute haha


you and me both.. I couldn't believe it


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats quite the task to take on and it looks like your doing it very well. I'm definitly going to be following this. I've been considering doing the same thing, just not on that big of a scale. Its looking great though.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Update: After doing many background tanks, this will be a 360 view tank. So far the hardscape is pretty much complete and open for suggestions. I was planning on going with a more arboreal species and a ground dwelling species before I began this project, but am not totally convinced on that now that I see how it turned out( im not sure if the arboreal species would have enough space to their own) so i am very open to suggestions as to what species to go with, excluding: vents and lamasi becasue I want something new.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe castis. Leucs would love it too, or galactonotus


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I was thinking maybe a large group of terribles, or a thumbnail that utilizes floor space as well as the upper parts.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

COOL what did you use for the sides of the doors to slide into?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I used the same E track that i used for the top, slides right in


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice built, love the great size, what are you gonna put in it?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you, Im really not sure what to put in it...as of now, it seems like something more terrestrial, but then again it does have good vertical space from the drift wood...so im really torn 
I think ill wait until its planted and then see what others think, and then decide
Some species in between arboreal and terrestrial would be nice


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

Fill it w/ broms and moss and throw some intermedius in there! Nah, do whatever you feel there...
great tank! I think I may be building one soon, the depth and width of "standard" fish tanks have some serious limitations. It'd be nice to have control over the actual dimensions of the tank. Good luck w/ it!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Update: At this point its coming together, but im still not quite done planting. I know everything will grow in....so well see if it needs more or not. Im planning on putting two ferns behind the center peice, and Im still looking for a nice brom to put on the upper right side of the stump. 





































feedback please


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

lookin good Mac..I like the wood layout, get a nice big brom for that stump.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Mac im gonna say your doing a great job on your build. As for frogs man you have sooo much to choose from for that beast of a tank. I might suggest adding some orchids to the limbs of the stump or some air plants. I really like that fern you have on the right side. What is it? 
You know I think id honestly say to get a colony of tricolors. They are bold, have a excellent call, and a great group frog. Theyed use all the space given to them, and breed like no tomorrow.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks guys  I really like the look of the terribles and their ability to eat cricks, and ive heard they climb quite a bit, so that would be good. But then again, my bromeliads serve very little purpose for them...


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

A few changes, exchanged some of the broms for some new ones. And the fern on the right is still there, just cut back. 
The rest of the changes should be apparent, enjoy


----------



## ynotnad (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the fact that the tank is 360 viewing. The new air plants you added really complete the look of the tank. Can't wait to see what you decide for frogs.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

First off... Beautiful Tank... I love it...

Now my two cents: Go with the Terribilis. Not only are they beautiful frogs, but they will utilize every bit of that tank space. I also think they are appropriate because of the whole 360 viewing thing. From what I have seen some species seem to be much more skittish under conditions like that. My terribs never seemed to have a problem with being exposed on all sides though, they truly are a very bold frog. Now maybe I'm just being slightly biased because I love mine, but I think they are your best bet.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Update: It is pretty much complete now. Some plants have been moved, added, taken out...and I think ive almost got it how I want it. 
I went and got the Orange terribilis, and I love them already! SUPER bold and can eat small crickets already at 4 months.
Of course I took some pictures as well....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great, now that is filling in!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lovin this setup! Awesome frogs too.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful set up!! Any updates?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

A small update:


----------



## nicolerc (Jul 13, 2009)

I love this tank. It's really making me reconsider putting a background in mine.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

teh frogs are certainly enjoying it!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Love the lay out..

Just proves you don't need a Background 100% of the Time


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yea, I feel like the whole 360 view allows you to put a lot more ideas into one tank, because from each side, the view or scene can be totally different.
Its funny these frogs remind me so much of bullfrogs...mainly the way the move and eat. they show no mercy....


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

What is the idea behind the small empty compartment at the front of the enclosure?


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

Mac,

Mmmmmmm… That design looks awfully familiar… 
Well done, the viv look s fantastic




Brotherly Monkey said:


> What is the idea behind the small empty compartment at the front of the enclosure?


The compartment is in fact vent space.
There are two vents in this design, one is located on the top of the viv towards the back and the other is below the door at substrate level.
The location of the vents allows natural convection air movement through the viv. The position of the low vent also prevents the build up of heavy gases.


----------



## Darryl (Dec 2, 2005)

Mac said:


> Another decision i had to consider was the size of the ventilation gap in the front to allow air flow. Since the construction guides i read here didnt quite specify the dimensions of the gap( i guess because each tank size requires different ventilation) i sorta guessed. I went with a 4in. gap in the front and im still not quite satisfied that I made it the right size....i think its too big, I would definetly like some comments and advice for this part....
> 
> Dimensions: W-36in
> H-30in
> ...


Hi Mac,

The vent gaps at both the top and bottom vents only need to be about 2" wide, regardless of the size of the viv. This is because the vents run the full length of the viv and therefor each vent is proportinal to the viv size.

The arch under the doors also only needs a cut out of about 1 1/2" - 2".
from the photos it looks like you have use a section acrylic placed on the bottom vent to compensate the over size vent.

By cutting two long narrow strips (one for the top and one for the bottom vent), you can leave narrower openings in both vents.

But despite this your viv stiil looks fantastic.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha yeaaa, I pretty much printed out your entire guide 
Ya I didnt realize just how big a gap i made. It was letting in way to much air, and ive pretty much closed off both vents with acrylic strips, yet im still having trouble keeping the humidity above like 75-80?
Any ideas?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Mac said:


> Haha yeaaa, I pretty much printed out your entire guide
> Ya I didnt realize just how big a gap i made. It was letting in way to much air, and ive pretty much closed off both vents with acrylic strips, yet im still having trouble keeping the humidity above like 75-80?
> Any ideas?


Try misting more often?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Ya thats what ive been doing...but i dont want to totally soak everything.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Mac said:


> Ya thats what ive been doing...but i dont want to totally soak everything.


Can you close the vents even more?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Mac said:


> Haha yeaaa, I pretty much printed out your entire guide
> Ya I didnt realize just how big a gap i made. It was letting in way to much air, and ive pretty much closed off both vents with acrylic strips, yet im still having trouble keeping the humidity above like 75-80?
> Any ideas?


I think your humidity is just fine at that level for terribilis. IMO terribilis seem prone to skin problems when kept too wet. It looks like your plants and frogs are doing great, so I wouldn't change a thing. Great tank!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Yea, ive heard that as well...like foot rot? That number is pretty tentative though...my humidity gauge is sort of wack lol. But ill definetly try and keep it in that range


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, been about a year since ive been on these boards. Went off to college, left the frogs with my dad, and so far everything is going good! Kinda lost some interest while I was away, but its quickly come back now that im home for summer. Man....The plants have gone crazy lol.
*update*


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tank looks great all grown in!
I bet your terribilis are breeding for you now!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

No babies yet...unfourtunatly its looking like a bunch of females  haha. But im happy with them regardless, super entertaining, and I can literally put my finger infront of their face, and they look at me like im nothing haha...so confident!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

CHELSEA UEFA Champions! Good luck with the frogs we need pics!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea, looks great! I'd like to know how the frogs are as well.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

*Update* 
Came home over summer, and decided to go a different direction. The frogs where given to my roommate who I got into the hobby, and so far they're doing just fine. I decided to go back to thumbnails, and a back-ground oriented display again since the tank was moved to the living room. Still no frogs, and im still looking for a few creeping plants, to fill the gaps on the background. 

Here it is


----------

